# Checking Out Momentum by Impact Soundworks



## donbodin (Oct 25, 2017)

Contributor Sam Burt and I teamed up to reviews Impact Soundworks' Momentum 
Full written review: http://bit.ly/2yIWDqB

More than just a loop library, Momentum's WAV, REX and the full-featured Kontakt interface "deliver a great sounding, unique, acoustic percussion set . . .with plenty of deep customization."



Momentum sells for $149 from Impact Soundworks

In the spirit of transparency, Impact Soundworks is a partner of Sample Library Review and we received a copy of the library for review consideration.


----------

